# 2LT or LTZ?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thinner, grippier tires and better-looking wheels and automatic climate control. And a "Z" on the trunk lid. That's about it.

Personally, I prefer manual climate control. But the LTZ wheels are very pretty...and are going to be expensive to put tires on and will ride rougher...

Buy whichever looks better (some rentals get dinged up), then go by maintenance records, then lower mileage. Oh, and whichever color you like.


----------



## Micumarc (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the response! I think we will go with the LTZ. My Mother for whatever reason likes wheels that look well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Great choice. Please post pictures when you get Cruze. Also don't hesitate to contact me by private message if you ever have any vehicle questions before or after you pick up your moms new car.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, in your case I'd go LTZ for sure. The only reason I went 2LT was because I couldn't live without a manual, but it'd be sweet to have the remote start, climate control, passive entry, and push-button start. Plus those beautiful wheels...
:tongue4:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Yeah, in your case I'd go LTZ for sure. The only reason I went 2LT was because I couldn't live without a manual, but it'd be sweet to have the remote start, climate control, passive entry, and push-button start. Plus those beautiful wheels...
> :tongue4:


You could have ordered your 2LT with keyless entry system and push button start.

They are available options on 2LT.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Hold up!!! 

Sounds like a good deal but aren't there differences between "Fleet" and "Non Fleet" Cars? Also do they offer the same warranty?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The Cruze FL (Fleet) is about the same as a LS....except usually the FL will not have On Star or XM capability.
The 2LT and LTZ coming off rental will have the same features as any on the lot.

Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Robby said:


> The Cruze FL (Fleet) is about the same as a LS....except usually the FL will not have On Star or XM capability.
> The 2LT and LTZ coming off rental will have the same features as any on the lot.
> 
> Rob


Good, I was worried about that.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Do they come with any type of warranty?

the reason I ask is because many share Seinfeld's views on rentals. Skip to 1:54 if you don't have 2 minutes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T2GmGSNvaM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> You could have ordered your 2LT with keyless entry system and push button start.
> 
> They are available options on 2LT.


Not with a manual trans, unfortunately...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The warranty began on the 'In Service Date' and whatever mileage the car was showing on that date.
So, just like any used car, the remaining warranty stays with the vehicle.
Keep in mind, very few rented regular cars experience anything worse than any other car.
Folks like me rent them to get the hotel.....were it sits....I might go sightseeing once or twice but mostly, these cars sit.
The minimum age to rent is 25....by then most have their head partially screwed on and really, going out and abusing a car really doesn't appeal to anyone.....at least, not when out on business or vacation.
I said regular cars because I'd be looking at a ex rental Camaro, Mustang, or Challenger as a possible head fart.....regular folks don't rent those.

Rob


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

aharnak said:


> Not with a manual trans, unfortunately...


My bad. I forget it had to be auto trans only.


----------



## Micumarc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mick said:


> Do they come with any type of warranty?
> 
> the reason I ask is because many share Seinfeld's views on rentals. Skip to 1:54 if you don't have 2 minutes.
> 
> ...


Haha! I hope not that many people did that with the Cruze I want.


----------

